# What's Your Choice For Best BMW Brake Pads?



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you work for Bosch?


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer Akebono. And, they’re made in the US (Clarksville, TN); at least mine were. I don’t track my BMWs.


----------



## lawfive1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use Akebono ceramic performance pads on my two 3-series, 435i and 640iGC. Next to zero dust and excellent performance wit NO noise. You won't get the mileage you would typically get from semi-metallic brake pads, but for me its a good trade off.


----------



## daderenski (Sep 8, 2014)

So what pads should I use that won’t get my wheels filthy in a week?


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Textar, ATE, Jurid are OE suppliers to BMW. 
Akebono is regularly found on Toyota appliances. 
So, that js that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawfive1 (Jun 1, 2012)

daderenski said:


> So what pads should I use that won’t get my wheels filthy in a week?


Akebono ceramic performance pads


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm a little less than a tank of gas into my StopTech Street pads. I converted to 6 pot calipers years ago, but the rear is still single StopTechs. Anyway, I am impressed so far at the lack of (visible) dust. I have a pair for the M2 front, and my caliper spreader just arrived. I hope to have a similar experience.

And BTW, the OP is a shill for Amazon click bait. He'll take the discussion here and see if he can link it to Amazon click for $. If so, he'll later reference THIS thread as the reason _for_ said thread thereby lending credit to the "propose" of THAT thread. Were it more complicated, I'd offer it's a Charlie Foxtrot. But It's not complicated. It's a goat rope. 

But in the end, it's all about clicking on links that enrich the pockets of the people who bought the board. So please. For the love of Gawd! Include links to the Amazon seller who peddles the pads of your opinions. THIS IS, after all... The community we've become.


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> Do you work for Bosch?


Definitely don't work for Bosch. I did a quick search for best BMW brake pads on Amazon and their pads were one of the top choices and had a ton of reviews and high ratings. If you have better suggestions for brake pads, by all means let us know. That is the whole purpose of this post.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

PropellerHead said:


> I'm a little less than a tank of gas into my StopTech Street pads. I converted to 6 pot calipers years ago, but the rear is still single StopTechs. Anyway, I am impressed so far at the lack of (visible) dust. I have a pair for the M2 front, and my caliper spreader just arrived. I hope to have a similar experience.
> 
> And BTW, the OP is a shill for Amazon click bait. He'll take the discussion here and see if he can link it to Amazon click for $. If so, he'll later reference THIS thread as the reason _for_ said thread thereby lending credit to the "propose" of THAT thread. Were it more complicated, I'd offer it's a Charlie Foxtrot. But It's not complicated. It's a goat rope.
> 
> But in the end, it's all about clicking on links that enrich the pockets of the people who bought the board. So please. For the love of Gawd! Include links to the Amazon seller who peddles the pads of your opinions. THIS IS, after all... The community we've become.


Used SportTech Sport pads on track. Performed worse than OE or Jurid I used on track too. Far worse than EBC Yellows. 
Maybe they are upgrade on some vehicles like Camry, Accord etc. but on BMW IMO, far from improvement. I actually managed to completely disintegrate backing plates on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

edycol said:


> Used SportTech Sport pads on track. Performed worse than OE or Jurid I used on track too. Far worse than EBC Yellows.
> Maybe they are upgrade on some vehicles like Camry, Accord etc. but on BMW IMO, far from improvement. I actually managed to completely disintegrate backing plates on them.


I suppose I'll keep my E53 with street pads off the track.

The StopTech pads installed 80k miles ago with my 6 pot StopTech caliper upgrades lasted well. They were like the other pads that came with new caliper upgrades: Less dusty than OEM, but more dusty than I'd like. The 4.8is install are one of 3 StopTech caliper upgrades including another N62 X5 and my SC'd 540. The 540 has been wearing the same ST street pads on those StopTech calipers for about 17 years. If these streets continue to perform as they have AND are less dusty, I will be putting them on the _other_ E53, replacing perfectly functional set they came with this Spring, if not a little too dusty. That E53- with less than 50k miles on the ticker- will also not likely see a track.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

PropellerHead said:


> I suppose I'll keep my E53 with street pads off the track.
> 
> The StopTech pads installed 80k miles ago with my 6 pot StopTech caliper upgrades lasted well. They were like the other pads that came with new caliper upgrades: Less dusty than OEM, but more dusty than I'd like. The 4.8is install are one of 3 StopTech caliper upgrades including another N62 X5 and my SC'd 540. The 540 has been wearing the same ST street pads on those StopTech calipers for about 17 years. If these streets continue to perform as they have AND are less dusty, I will be putting them on the _other_ E53, replacing perfectly functional set they came with this Spring, if not a little too dusty. That E53- with less than 50k miles on the ticker- will also not likely see a track.


I am just saying about their quality. Jurid is less dusty than SportTech were. 
Company that is not supplier to any manufacturer is IMO, just another bottom feeder. 
You could go Textar, ATE ceramic, both top manufacturers, no dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

edycol said:


> I am just saying about their quality. Jurid is less dusty than SportTech were.
> Company that is not supplier to any manufacturer is IMO, just another bottom feeder.
> You could go Textar, ATE ceramic, both top manufacturers, no dust.


We have different experiences. Whereas you had a bad track day with ST track pads, my experience with ST street pads off the track has been consistent.

Over the last 17 years across 3 different BMW's, I have been consistently pleased both with the performance of the 3 ST big brake kits and the pads that came along with them. The M2 will be the 4th street pad application based on that consistent performance. Your experience in a single event lends a nod to my plans, but it was already my intent to stay off the track as well as away from ST track pads.


----------



## crudstud (Dec 6, 2011)

Eli Madero said:


> _When it's time to service the brakes on your BMW, we want to know what you think the best BMW brake pads are._
> 
> Most BMW owners appreciate their car for the balance of performance and luxury that it delivers on the road. Some owners favor more comfort, and if you're like me, you want more performance than anything. When you're on an open twisty road, and the conditions are right (safe), you're the driver that turns off the traction control and allows your inner Mario Andretti come out. You accelerate hard and dive into the corners even harder depending on your brakes to keep you on the road.
> 
> ...


my 318i RUST BUCKET is 29 years old and i just want to slap enough long strand body putty on it to last another year.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

PropellerHead said:


> We have different experiences. Whereas you had a bad track day with ST track pads, my experience with ST street pads off the track has been consistent.
> 
> Over the last 17 years across 3 different BMW's, I have been consistently pleased both with the performance of the 3 ST big brake kits and the pads that came along with them. The M2 will be the 4th street pad application based on that consistent performance. Your experience in a single event lends a nod to my plans, but it was already my intent to stay off the track as well as away from ST track pads.


So wait, you are replacing Brembo calipers with ST on M2? 
Also, not just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

edycol said:


> So wait, you are replacing Brembo calipers with ST on M2?
> Also, not just my opinion.


i never said you’d expressed anything less than your track day experience. As I have expressed my own experience, which with street pads, over 17 years and 3 different BMWs is very different from your day with track pads.

I have no current plans to replace the calipers on my M2. Though if i did, Id expect the same excellent daily performance as i have experienced across nearly 2 decades.

Though i don’t think it necessary to call it out, none of my experience is my opinion, either.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

PropellerHead said:


> i never said you’d expressed anything less than your track day experience. As I have expressed my own experience, which with street pads, over 17 years and 3 different BMWs is very different from your day with track pads.
> 
> I have no current plans to replace the calipers on my M2. Though if i did, Id expect the same excellent daily performance as i have experienced across nearly 2 decades.
> 
> Though i don’t think it necessary to call it out, none of my experience is my opinion, either.


I don’t base my experience on ST based on one day. 
I had them for some time. I decided to give them a shot. Is it worth $80? No! Is it on par ATE, Textar etc.? No. Otherwise ST would be supplier to BMW, VW etc. I worked in automotive industry, particularly on testing and developing oils. If you are good, you get to play with big boys. And if you are not that good, well, there is always internet to sell things.
ST is common choice among people on track. Cheap, affordable, etc. But there is a reason why Pagid RSL is some $300-400 for set of pads and why ST is $80. Also, there is a reason why Pagid is OE for Porsche, and ST is not, for any company. 
It is good that it works for you. But, there are better and more serious stuff available, and not necessarily more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

More manufactured content....

Sigh.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

edycol said:


> I don’t base my experience on ST based on one day.
> I had them for some time. I decided to give them a shot. Is it worth $80?


Well, that's fantastic additional information to add to your earlier posts ab your experience. So glad that you experienced them for time enough to arrive at the _opinion_ that they weren't worth your money. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Like I said. I'd not considered ST track pads, but based in part on the opinion you've shared of your experience, I'd probably shop elsewhere for track pads.

I don't know (nor do I care) whether or not the $400 worth of ST street pads I purchased and am happy with have any correlation with the $ you spent on track pads. But as you've offered yours, I will offer my own opinion that I am quite happy with the $ I spent on the pads we've discussed. I didn't set out looking at a value prop when I selected pads. I set out to find the pads that would do what they'd done for the last 17 years. Across that kind of time and 3 BMW's, $ isn't that important. Unless you're dropping $80/day on track pads, of course. It only takes a few weeks before that starts to get more expensive than $400/17 years or so. It sure could shape an opinion or two, anyway.

But then as they say, opinions are like a$$holes- Everyone thinks theirs is the loudest. It's why I don't spend much time with opinions. One man's trash and so forth.


----------



## Dc540mguy (Sep 22, 2019)

Love the Akebonos. Have used them for many years on my e39 540 and on 2 Saab’s. Zero dust, last many times longer then stock and have a good feel. Not the same initial bite but very linear, i like them better then stock as I find it easer to be very smooth. I have driven them very hard at times and did not notice any fade or heat issues. Would never go back to stock.


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

Eli Madero said:


> Definitely don't work for Bosch. I did a quick search for best BMW brake pads on Amazon and their pads were one of the top choices and had a ton of reviews and high ratings. If you have better suggestions for brake pads, by all means let us know. That is the whole purpose of this post.


I just joined the forum, so hopefully I can share some of my opinions and learn from other Bimmer owners. I recently replaced the brake pads and front rotors on my 2016 750iX-Drive (G12) w/ M-Sport and Dinan mods including brakes. I replaced front and rear pads with DFC (Dynamic Friction) 3000 Ceramic pads, the front rotors with Brembo rotors, and replaced the front and rear brake sensors and new hardware and pins. Previous Bimmers I owned were a 2016 X5M and a 2011 535i. The 750iX with nearly everything M-Sport has a Stage 1 ECU mod, but saving for the Stage 2 offered by Motorsport, so that ECU tweak will rock. It would be nice to have the money to buy a M760i, but you can do the same a build an M750i with almost almost the same HP as the M760i or the Alpina.

The pads, sensors, and hardware I got from Rock Auto for $149 total. The rotors were $325 from PARTSCONTAINER via eBay. Together, the cost was way better than going to a dealership, or even an authorized BMW shop. You can save money by doing the job yourself, or places like NTB (National Tire and Battery) will do the labor for you if you bring them the parts. Their costs to install are dirt cheap compared to a dealership or specialty shop. I've owned BMWs since 2011, so I can do most jobs, except if I have to tear down the engine or transmission, but I've never had to get to that level yet.

The Brembo rotors are a no-brainer for rotors and outstanding quality like Akebono, Textar, TRW, ATE, Jurid, Brembo, or any OEM equivalent. I had to do some research on the pads and wanted something different that were considered OEM quality, but ceramic for more bite without the OEM brake dust debacle which is a big complaint from many folks. I settled for the DFC 3000 Ceramic which works well with my blue calipers because after about 1000 miles, I have not had any brake dust whatsoever and I haven't had to spray down the blue calipers in particular to keep them constantly clean with any brake dust spray. The braking quality so far has been great and very smooth, no glazing whatsoever with the rotor. The previous rotors had vibration in them because of glazing and plenty of rotor left on them. The rear rotors were good and no pad issues there either. My recommendation is DFC ceramic and the cost is no where near some of the more popular name brands. I've had expensive pads before, and I really couldn't tell the difference except for some extra bite that didn't eject me through the windshield, lol.


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

rturcic72 said:


> I just joined the forum, so hopefully I can share some of my opinions and learn from other Bimmer owners. I recently replaced the brake pads and front rotors on my 2016 750iX-Drive (G12) w/ M-Sport and Dinan mods including brakes. I replaced front and rear pads with DFC (Dynamic Friction) 3000 Ceramic pads, the front rotors with Brembo rotors, and replaced the front and rear brake sensors and new hardware and pins. Previous Bimmers I owned were a 2016 X5M and a 2011 535i. The 750iX with nearly everything M-Sport has a Stage 1 ECU mod, but saving for the Stage 2 offered by Motorsport, so that ECU tweak will rock. It would be nice to have the money to buy a M760i, but you can do the same a build an M750i with almost almost the same HP as the M760i or the Alpina.
> 
> The pads, sensors, and hardware I got from Rock Auto for $149 total. The rotors were $325 from PARTSCONTAINER via eBay. Together, the cost was way better than going to a dealership, or even an authorized BMW shop. You can save money by doing the job yourself, or places like NTB (National Tire and Battery) will do the labor for you if you bring them the parts. Their costs to install are dirt cheap compared to a dealership or specialty shop. I've owned BMWs since 2011, so I can do most jobs, except if I have to tear down the engine or transmission, but I've never had to get to that level yet.
> 
> The Brembo rotors are a no-brainer for rotors and outstanding quality like Akebono, Textar, TRW, ATE, Jurid, Brembo, or any OEM equivalent. I had to do some research on the pads and wanted something different that were considered OEM quality, but ceramic for more bite without the OEM brake dust debacle which is a big complaint from many folks. I settled for the DFC 3000 Ceramic which works well with my blue calipers because after about 1000 miles, I have not had any brake dust whatsoever and I haven't had to spray down the blue calipers in particular to keep them constantly clean with any brake dust spray. The braking quality so far has been great and very smooth, no glazing whatsoever with the rotor. The previous rotors had vibration in them because of glazing and plenty of rotor left on them. The rear rotors were good and no pad issues there either. My recommendation is DFC ceramic and the cost is no where near some of the more popular name brands. I've had expensive pads before, and I really couldn't tell the difference except for some extra bite that didn't eject me through the windshield, lol.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

You welcome!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I'm a little less than a tank of gas into my StopTech Street pads. I converted to 6 pot calipers years ago, but the rear is still single StopTechs. Anyway, I am impressed so far at the lack of (visible) dust.


So, I've just completed a little trip up the road a piece. About 250 miles or so. All highway. And yes.. it rained. 









So All I have to add is this 1st picture of the dust on the wheels for this leg of my journey. Even with rain, they're 'less dust' than stock which is what I expected. I've run this trip 8 times in the last 3 months, so brake dust has been on my mind a lot after the drives. Over all, I am pleased so far as I navigate my first tank of gas with the StopTech Street pads compared to the StopTech pads that came with the 6 pot fronts and single rear StopTech kit. (I dunno? If it's dual back there, it's two tiny ones)

Here's a shot fresh off the drive









It's taken FOREVER it seems for me to get through the pads that came with the kits. It got me wondering how long it had *really been. Since I live for remembering shit I've long forgot, I take LOTS and LOTS of pictures along the way. All hail cloud storage...

I found this post on Xoutpost from when I purchased the front kit. There was no six pot front kit from StopTech, but I discovered that the StopTech X5 kit and the M3 kit share the same rotors. From there, it was just a matter of making a bracket. When was all this in case you didn't want to click? Nov, 2016 That's 5 years ago to you and me.

And then there's mileage. I drive an X5 like an E39. Eibach sways, big ass brakes, air suspension set juuust a little lower. Of course, I can carry some extra weight around on these larger road trips, Here we are loaded for ~3,000 miles. Sure, its not a boat or a home with wheels, but its harder miles for the brakes than it would otherwise be. By the way, I just LOVE how the adaptive suspension from 2004 rolls right with the weight n the rear. No trouble at all! We'll just balance this thing as best we can. It's why I have replaced most of the damn thing. I just love it!









So far, the big six pots have never faded. But then, I've never taken it to a track.  But once again, I refer to the archive and we find this snapshot half/way through our annual Florida road trip in December. It was about a month after the install @ 98k miles .










So, If we FFWD to the mileage TODAY.. Give or take 1/2 of the road trip.... We solve yet another mystery of brain cells long given to whatever it is thats been eating my memory of late. 😇









It would appear that the StopTech pads that came with the kits I ordered last pretty dang close to 5 years and 65k dust-laden miles. That's not terrible at all. The rotors are still fine but I expect I'll need replacements before the pads give out. 
Weather for the return Friday is supposed to be awesome. Not only can I compare the dust between the opposite route, I will have a good idea what to expect when I return home after future trips. We'l have us some of that anecdotal evidence and what not. Updates soon!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Well, here we are after ~530 miles or so. Certainly some dust on the fronts, but way, WAY less that I have had after the same trip ab 10xs this year. In fact, I've just made the trip again and will return Friday. I didn't wash the car, but I got some serious road ragged on this leg. I think I will wash it tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffery412 (11 mo ago)

Which type of brakes and Rotors should I use for my 2010 bmw 3 series 328i xdrive.?


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeffery412 said:


> Which type of brakes and Rotors should I use for my 2010 bmw 3 series 328i xdrive.?


ATE, Textar, Jurid, Pagid. 
Rotors: ATE, Pagid. 

If you don’t want dust Akebono pads but expect soft pedal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got my Performance Friction Z rated pads for my M235. Will be installing them with 2 piece aluminum hat Zimmerman formula F dimpled and slotted up front and 2pc zimm rotors in RR.
I have used both the Zimms and PF pads with great success. Low dust great stopping power.


----------



## Dc540mguy (Sep 22, 2019)

I have run the akibonos on my e39 540 m and wife’s m3 for over 10 years. They last a very long time and have a more linear feel then stock bmw pads with plenty of grip. Seem to be not too hard on the slotted and drilled front rotors. The initial bite is not as aggressive as the stock pads but overall better control feel. I have not noticed softness and I drive “rather spirited” speeds. No dust.


----------



## lhines2 (8 mo ago)

Hawk Performance is my choice.


----------



## Dshealey (Jul 2, 2006)

I first tried Akebono pads on my 2000 Tundra truck, FAR better than anything I had used priviously. Got a set for my 2001 740iL, love them. (Street use only)


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Dshealey said:


> I first tried Akebono pads on my 2000 Tundra truck, FAR better than anything I had used priviously. Got a set for my 2001 740iL, love them. (Street use only)


Akebono is OE supplier for Toyota. 
And that is performance you get when slapped on BMW. 
First thing I did when I had Toyota minivan is to take that junk off and put some better performing pads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSYKOH (May 8, 2016)

I absolutely hated how the OEM BMW pads bite so hard and are so dusty so I got the Akebono pads and the difference is night and day for my usage pattern. I can modulate braking force much better with them and dust is virtually gone. I can still stop on a dime but it does take a little more pressure than the OEM pads but that's my preference anyway so it's all good to me.


----------



## Kiddad23 (Feb 26, 2021)

daderenski said:


> So what pads should I use that won’t get my wheels filthy in a week?


Akebono ceramics...2014 F30 328D base with 164K odo. First set BMW OE lasted thru 94K (mostly highway at cruise speeds). The Akebono's at 70K have 70% of pad remaining (combination of hwy/city use). Mounted on new Zimmerman coated rotors the car does not exhibit hard spot pulsing and best of all, No Dust!


----------



## Sandyfive (Sep 21, 2021)

*Akebono Euro Ultra-Premium Ceramic on Zimmerman rotors. Absoutely great brake feel and performance.*


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

An update to this thread and my experience with the pads I installed last year- around 10k miles it would appear!

We started off on the kind of impromptu journey that I wouldn't do if this thing weren't running tops. (Ignore the silly TPMS. I got that covered) On the way up, we crossed a little threshold...







And then on the way back, another:







But what, (oh what!?) Ya might ask does this have to do with the thread here? Well.. I tell ya...

After navigating one of the most famous twisties in the country, and getting caught on camera on this kind of road...TWICE













I am happy to share pictures of the dust from such a trip from the brake pads I installed last year. Here we are after about 1200 miles and some seriously FUN roads!






Here is the apparent dust on the wheels after abou 22 miles of luggage and child laden Carolina roads. Some of the best scenes around!







[/INDENT]

Oh, and speaking of the sh!tty TPMS in these things, I finally got to spend some time with real TPMS sensors properly installed. The Android radio does a fine job of looking out for tire troubles. Way better than some silly dash light!


----------



## redram (8 mo ago)

I have found that the BOSCH QuietCast Ceramic brake pads are excellent. No squeak, minimal dust, and great stopping power. Just make sure to replace the brake pad wear sensor every time, especially for those that have brake pad wear notification in the Check Control.


----------

